# I’m back



## Sodasats20 (Nov 21, 2022)

Hi I’m back, and here’s what you need to know.

1. Im sorry for leaving without a trace. I don’t know why, but I just decided I needed a break for a while. I focused on other things and am now back.

2. I missed you all greatly! I hope to see everybody again and catch up!

3. My fursona has had a change, he now has dragon wings. It’s a long story.

4. This is what, my 3rd time disappearing? I just hope you guys know that I may disappear again at any time.

And now the one that is the shocker

Sadly, i am stopping all rps at this time. I am extremely sorry. But that doesn’t mean we can’t talk in dms!

That’s all for now, i hope you all are good!


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 21, 2022)

Welcome back!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2022)

Welcome back. Will you be coming back to the forum games? Missed you.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Nov 22, 2022)

Yes dattebayo


----------



## ben909 (Nov 22, 2022)

throws confetti


----------



## Sodasats20 (Nov 22, 2022)

ben909 said:


> throws confetti


Yippee!


----------

